# Are my GPUZ readings OK?



## Wander_Y (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not quite sure if this is something normal or not but the PerfCap readings on my system are showing Thm and Pwr even though I'm doing absolutely nothing that would cause that reading otherwise. I doubt I'm being held back by thermal and power limits as it says. Anyone have any suggestions as to what could be causing this?












Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Toothless (Aug 20, 2018)

It's staying within the TDP range as it should. Either raise power limit or leave it be.


----------



## Wander_Y (Aug 22, 2018)

Toothless said:


> It's staying within the TDP range as it should. Either raise power limit or leave it be.


Ah. alright thank you for the prompt response. Was just a bit worried is all. Unfortunately I don't think I can raise the power limit so I'll most likely leave it be. 

Thank you!


----------



## Toothless (Aug 22, 2018)

Wander_Y said:


> Ah. alright thank you for the prompt response. Was just a bit worried is all. Unfortunately I don't think I can raise the power limit so I'll most likely leave it be.
> 
> Thank you!


You actually can, and let it clock up by itself.





My card will hit 1900+ mhz on just a power limit increase, and as long as your cooling is keeping up it'll stay up there. Pascal was pretty good on overclocking so if you feel like moving a couple sliders for extra power, then go ahead and try it.


----------



## Wander_Y (Aug 24, 2018)

Toothless said:


> You actually can, and let it clock up by itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried dabbling with MSI Afterburner and raise the Power Limit though it seems like my Graphics Card is locked and I'm unable to adjust it. Thank you for your suggestions though!


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 24, 2018)

Wander_Y said:


>


Interesting...
Shouldn't GTX 1070 have 120 TMUs and 1920 Cuda Cores ("Shaders") ?
Because that looks a lot like GTX 980 to me (non-Ti).


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 24, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> Interesting...
> Shouldn't GTX 1070 have 120 TMUs and 1920 Cuda Cores ("Shaders") ?
> Because that looks a lot like GTX 980 to me (non-Ti).


I was just about to say the same. My 1070 have the 1920.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 25, 2018)

@T4C Fantasy  some help interpreting what card is showing in GPU-z would be appreciated.


----------



## Naki (Aug 29, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> @T4C Fantasy  some help interpreting what card is showing in GPU-z would be appreciated.


Clicking Lookup by original poster would elucidate the issue and illuminate/remove any possible confusion(s). 
He uses an ASUS card, Lookup URL should show exactly what model.

Nvidia GeForce cards' specs are not 100% the same for all cards of one generation/GPU model.
Different manufacturers and sometimes even the same manufacturer can vary the card specs, kind of cooling/ect more or less.


----------



## Wander_Y (Aug 29, 2018)

Naki said:


> Clicking Lookup by original poster would elucidate the issue and illuminate/remove any possible confusion(s).
> He uses an ASUS card, Lookup URL should show exactly what model.
> 
> Nvidia GeForce cards' specs are not 100% the same for all cards of one generation/GPU model.
> Different manufacturers and sometimes even the same manufacturer can vary the card specs, kind of cooling/ect more or less.


Thank you for the info and I'll be sure to follow up once I'm home!

I was directed to *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mobile*


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 30, 2018)

Wander_Y said:


> Thank you for the info and I'll be sure to follow up once I'm home!
> 
> I was directed to *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 Mobile*


Is it a laptop? That would explain the locked power limit. If it is laptop then the GPU is reported wrong.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Device I.D. indicates it is indeed a Laptop, but the name shown indicates it is a desktop GPU, hence the confusion on my part.


----------

